# Bars over forklifts.....



## ubenhad4 (Jan 13, 2011)

GBR in WA said:


> Ever wonder why there are bars over forklifts? I hope no one was hurt.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=05bnPUTGCyM
> 
> Gary


 Holy S thats serious.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

This one is worse!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stDWNam7RtE&NR=1&feature=fvwp


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Good videos of "stack shelving units" not being bolted together, and cross-braced overhead. This would reduce the "domino" effect shown within these.


----------



## ratherbefishing (Jan 13, 2011)

That's a mess.
Now, do a google search for "German Forklift Safety Video."


----------

